# UCLA Cinematography 2020 Has anyone heard any news?



## redredred (May 6, 2020)

Been lurking on this site and feels like only a few people applied to the cinematography program at UCLA.
The wait has been too long so I am wondering if anyone has heard anything from them?
It'd be great to have some closure at least if possible.

Thanks to this site I have communicated with some applicants for this program and so far none of us has been notified of anything as far as I know. So perhaps there are other applicants that I have not encountered? Please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## redredred (May 29, 2020)

in case someone missed this post
the school said the decisions are rolling lol
but it'd still be comforting to know someone's already admitted or anyone has any insights 🤷‍♂️


----------

